# Star Cactus...



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Was nothing but a bud this morning, but has opened up nicely. Whew, it stinks though and attracts flies.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

It is such a cool bloom you can actually watch open but it does stink and bring in the flies don't it!! Nice pic, thanks for postin. maybe I'll go water mine


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

They really are cool looking, but agree on the stink....Boy, we had one...notice I said "HAD", .LOL and ended gitting rid of it for that very reason.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Good picture Miss Dixie,

That's a Stapelia Gigantea. This one is a Stapelia Variegata.

Fragrant, aren't they 

Actually, the aroma is hardly offensive. I've got to get my sniffer pretty close to detect it.

Dick


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Looks good, Wendy. I bet it was fun to watch it open up.
Mike


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Oh, that is cool Miss Dixie. I love the inter corrigated patern on the star. Nice shot by the way. Ill have to get one someday.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

amazing flowers! how long do they stay alive?


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Koru said:


> amazing flowers! how long do they stay alive?


I can't tell you about Miss Dixie's but mine last about a week.

Dick


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Koru said:


> amazing flowers! how long do they stay alive?


Usually about 3 days and then it shrivels up. I have another bud now...just waiting for it to open.


----------

